# Vista x64 CoreTemp tweak



## Iceman0803

*EDIT: 3/9/08*: see THIS post for an update regarding the newest version of CoreTemp
The latest version (as of 3/9/08) can be downloaded HERE

The following is a quote of a post I made in this thread:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iceman0803* 
I'm glad this has helped so many of u guys!







However I want to clarify that I didn't write the original fix (attached to the OP) I dl'ed it here I just figured out how to modify the batch file (included in the fix) so I could run coretemp at startup and not have to disable driver signing everytime I booted Windows

I wanted to post it here so that anyone who sees this in the future understands that I *DID NOT* write the original tweak. I only made a very slight modification to the included batch file to suit my needs.

I hope this clears up any confusion.









This all started because I wanted to use CoreTemp in Vista x64 without having to manually disable driver signing every time booted into windows. (See THIS thread.) Anyway after some research I came across a file that allows you to run CoreTemp without disabling driver signing. The problem was that with this "fix" you have to run a batch file every time you start CoreTemp. To me this was just as annoying. On top of it all I wanted to get CoreTemp to start every time I booted windows. Well after some brainstorming I came up with an idea on how to get CoreTemp to work with Vista x64 *and* get it to load when windows starts! It was actually very easy! Here is how to do it:

You start by downloading the CoreTemp "fix" I mentioned above. (attached to this post) The zip file contains a folder with 4 files in it:

ALSysIO64.sys - These first 2 files are the driver files used to run Core Temp on Vista x64
Atsiv.exe
Core Temp.exe - regular Core Temp program nothing special
coretemp-startup.bat - Used to load the driver files...here's where the tweak comes in
Unzip the files so that all 4 are contained within the same folder. Just make sure its not the program files folder. I'll explain why in a second*.

Next you are going to edit the batch file (right click>edit) when the window opens you will see 2 commands that load the 2 driver files mentioned before. They are:

Atsiv -u ALSysIO64.sys
Atsiv -f ALSysIO64.sys
All you need to do is add a start command that will load Core Temp. here is what mine looked like when I was done:

Atsiv -u ALSysIO64.sys
Atsiv -f ALSysIO64.sys
start "CoreTemp" "C:\\Users\\Mike\\Documents\\CoreTemp\\Core Temp.exe"(change your path to wherever Core Temp.exe is located)
When this is done save the batch file.

Now on the desktop create a shortcut to the batch file. Once this is done move the shortcut to your startup folder and you're done! Now every time windows start Core Temp will load also!!

I hope you guys find this useful!! It took me a lot of trial and error to get this to work correctly.

*You cant extract the files to the "program files" folder because windows will block the batch file from running at startup
REMINDER: Make sure all 4 files stay in the same folder.


----------



## The_Rocker

That zip you have linked to only contains one .sys file


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


That zip you have linked to only contains one .sys file


Its supposed to. It contains one sys file 2 exe's and a bat file.


----------



## The_Rocker

Sorry, you read me wrong.

Thats all it contains. For me anyway


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


Sorry, you read me wrong.

Thats all it contains. For me anyway


ok I'll attach the zip file I used to the OP


----------



## Iceman0803

There ya go bud.


----------



## The_Rocker

Cheers


----------



## The_Rocker

How stupid is that, Norton keeps blocking it as a security risk.

Nevermind, i will use speedfan.


----------



## Iceman0803

Norton keeps blocking the batch file??


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*


How stupid is that, Norton keeps blocking it as a security risk.

Nevermind, i will use speedfan.


Sorry about that. If u want I'll try to help u get it working.


----------



## Iceman0803

Bump for anyone still having trouble with core temp on Vista x64


----------



## dr4gon

THANK YOU!!! too bad I've gotten settled in with speed-fan who will also auto shutoff my CPU in case of a pump failure and also add +15C to my temps (quad issues..).

Now if only I could get a fix like this for ATI Tool that would be amazing! Does it work the same way?

+rep for you!


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dr4gon*


THANK YOU!!! too bad I've gotten settled in with speed-fan who will also auto shutoff my CPU in case of a pump failure and also add +15C to my temps (quad issues..).

Now if only I could get a fix like this for ATI Tool that would be amazing! Does it work the same way?

+rep for you!










I'm glad it helped!







To be honest I'm not sure there is anything like this for ATI Tool.


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iceman0803* 
I'm glad it helped!







To be honest I'm not sure there is anything like this for ATI Tool.









Yeah i've tried deleting that update KB932596

and doing this:
bcdedit /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

as mentions here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...=33447&page=11

But nothing works.... Just would like a better systematic way of overclocking/scanning for artifacts, which AMD GPU Tool lacks.









Thanks though.


----------



## dsouthwood

Nice way to go my man! Big thanks from all of us!!!!


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr4gon* 
Yeah i've tried deleting that update KB932596

and doing this:
bcdedit /set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS

as mentions here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showth...=33447&page=11

But nothing works.... Just would like a better systematic way of overclocking/scanning for artifacts, which AMD GPU Tool lacks.









Thanks though.

You need to do bcdedit /set loadoptions "DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" with the quotes.


----------



## Kingdavid216

wow GREAT JOB!!! works perfectly, just what i needed! +++rep


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
You need to do bcdedit /set loadoptions "DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS" with the quotes.

either way it says like command loaded, and it still doesn't work. I'm running everything in admin mode, still a no go. Thanks though.


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Okay. This works. REP+ to IceMan. Now I need to figure out how to undo all the stupid things I tried to disable driver signing (really, Coma, WITH QUOTES? Maybe that's where I was going wrong)...

**EDIT: Oops. This WORKED in the literal sense, but I can no longer run ANY stress program with Core Temp in the BG for more than one minute. Restart system & run stress test without Core Temp seems fine, so SOMEthing messed me up. Back to F8. Oh & Coma's with-quotes method did not work for me either. Sorry! REP-. No, just kidding!


----------



## Solarcaine

Holy crap thanks dude! + REP This SHOULD BE STICKIED.


----------



## 0rion

I second the vote for a sticky. This worked perfect for me, first time. Rep+


----------



## Iceman0803

I'm glad this has helped so many of u guys!







However I want to clarify that I didn't write the original fix (attached to the OP) I dl'ed it here I just figured out how to modify the batch file (included in the fix) so I could run coretemp at startup and not have to disable driver signing everytime I booted Windows


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

Yeah. I retract my previous issue. I think my OC was so close to being unstable when I was having problems. +REP again for PMing me to make sure I wasn't an idiot.


----------



## Iceman0803

No prob!








Just wanted to check and see if you needed help still. Sorry it took so long to get back to you I was having stability issues of my own (having to do with my RAM).


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Great trick tried it and it works might try using your trick on ati tools.


----------



## this n00b again

got it working but i had to disable norton, anyone know how to make norton ignore that folder / files?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Its usauly in advance or somthing exlcude or exclusion its been along time sence i used nortons.


----------



## Litlratt

Just put the .bat file in your startup folder.


----------



## myerz635

awesome dude....ive been looking for the past 2 days for something that actually works. Got pretty ****ing tired of hitting F8 every time i restarted to up my fsb lol.... Rep+ since i never have to see the loop of "driver failed to load" again


----------



## goldenfrag

Wow..

Nice copy of Getting Coretemp to work in Vista X64!

You could have just posted credits atleast, and not as your own.

Btw, you found that link after 1.5 months. Notice the difference in Post Date's.. Amazing carbon copy mate.

Its nice that your sharing what you found. But thats it, its WHAT YOU FOUND not what you did.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goldenfrag*


Wow..

Nice copy of Getting Coretemp to work in Vista X64!

You could have just posted credits atleast, and not as your own.

Btw, you found that link after 1.5 months. Notice the difference in Post Date's.. Amazing carbon copy mate.

Its nice that your sharing what you found. But thats it, its WHAT YOU FOUND not what you did.


Read the OP a little more carefully bud...specifically this:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman0803*


This all started because I wanted to use CoreTemp in Vista x64 without having to manually disable driver signing every time booted into windows. (See THIS thread.) Anyway *after some research I came across a file that allows you to run CoreTemp without disabling driver signing. The problem was that with this "fix" you have to run a batch file every time you start CoreTemp. To me this was just as annoying. On top of it all I wanted to get CoreTemp to start every time I booted windows.* Well after some brainstorming I came up with an idea on how to get CoreTemp to work with Vista x64 *and* get it to load when windows starts!


Then there's THIS post where I clarified that I didn't write the patch. I also gave the link to where I originally downloaded it.

As you can see (provided you payed attention this time) I didn't write the patch nor did I ever claim to. All I did was modify the batch file that came with the original patch so I could get CoreTemp to automatically start with Windows without me having to do anything.

I would suggest that the next time you decide to accuse someone of plagiarism you take the time to make sure that you have your facts in order.

Cheers!


----------



## blackhawk_996

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goldenfrag* 
Wow..

Nice copy of Getting Coretemp to work in Vista X64!

You could have just posted credits atleast, and not as your own.

Btw, you found that link after 1.5 months. Notice the difference in Post Date's.. Amazing carbon copy mate.

Its nice that your sharing what you found. But thats it, its WHAT YOU FOUND not what you did.

Well sad to say I usually don't get involved with much as my days of forum fighting are long since past and I am pretty much a lurker now, but after a reformat I needed the program again and stumbled across this post in the thread, this is pretty sad to see especially for "teh 1337 Adm1n" from another board that other folks some where are supposed to turn to for guidance. Grow up a little and actually read his post like he said before you go back and start bad mouthing him, and for peet's sake don't pull the traditional my Ep... is bigger than yours and never bother to come back and finish what you seemed to be intent on starting. Either way thanks iceman for the link to the original as well as your download.


----------



## Norup58

Hi Iceman,
Not sure if this thread is dead or not, but wanted to thank you as am able to run RMClock in Vista x64 using your fine Bat-file.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Norup58*


Hi Iceman,
Not sure if this thread is dead or not, but wanted to thank you as am able to run RMClock in Vista x64 using your fine Bat-file.


It should work if you replace the CoreTemp stuff with whatever program your trying to use. I'm not 100% certain though as I haven't tried it with anything else. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dostoyevsky77

This thread should never die!

This fix works for the latest version of CoreTemp too, so that's cool.

REP+ to you, and kudos to the original poster.


----------



## Iceman0803

I'm glad to see you guys are still finding this thread helpful!


----------



## NrGx

I know I'm late to this thread but it REALLY helped me heaps. Thanks a lot mate







+rep


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I know I'm late to this thread but it REALLY helped me heaps. Thanks a lot mate







+rep


No problem. Glad I could help! I dont think this thread will be needed much longer though as the most recent version of coretemp has digitally signed drivers


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Iceman0803* 
No problem. Glad I could help! I dont think this thread will be needed much longer though as the most recent version of coretemp has digitally signed drivers

Your right! The new version of Core Temp works in Vista x64


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mega_option101* 
Your right! The new version of Core Temp works in Vista x64









Using the new version and it works perfectly without the tweak. Although I still need to use a batch file to get CoreTemp to autostart with Windows. I tried just adding a shortcut to CoreTemp.exe to the startup folder but windows still blocked it at startup. Using the batch file for startup works perfectly.
All you have to do is create a batch file with the following line (using my batch file as an example):

start "CoreTemp" "C:\\Users\\Mike\\Documents\\CoreTemp\\Core Temp.exe"

Just make sure the path points to the location of your coretemp.exe file


----------



## kleptodathief

is there a coretemp MADE only for vista 64bit? its too hard/technical for me to apply that fix


----------



## tweakboy

That'[s pretty nice and simple. good info. nice thread!!!


----------

